# Continental GP 4000 Tubular



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw these today in the LBS. Did not know these had been released.

Stunning tire, quality looked wonderful.

700 x 22 with a 170 PSI rating.

At the price they were asking it will be a while before I try them, but will have to try at some point.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

I've seen these for $225 Cdn. in my LBS. Enjoy them, write a report!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Spunout said:


> I've seen these for $225 Cdn. in my LBS. Enjoy them, write a report!


Yeah, that was the price I saw as well.

I will NOT be buying them at that price.


----------



## colnago 4 me (Feb 11, 2007)

Have one on order .Here this week.Have a smorgasboard of tubulars i am trying.Have one set of wheels with conti comp 22,and veloflex carbon,and one with vittoria kx 21 mm and gatorskins on ,The ride is definitely better onthe veloflex followed by the competetion.Vittoria in 21 mm are hard and noisy as is the gatorskins but they will last and are better in wet .Hopefully the gp 4000 will ride ok and still have some durability,these qualities almost seem mutually exclusive ,the better riding lighter tyres invariably wear out or puncture ,.Perfection is still to be found .


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

The Comp 22 comes pretty close, but wears much faster than the Gatorskin. 

chris


----------



## colnago 4 me (Feb 11, 2007)

had first ride on gp 4000 used on rear wheel with cont comp on front.Out of box they actually look significantly narrower than conti competition although both from same manufacturer and both quoted at 22mm.Recommended tyre pressure 140 although as was getting hard ride with previous tyres <see further report in tyres vs wheels thread above >will probably run 130 next.Ride and feel seemed good no appreciable difference to competition that i could discern, although aesthetically i think the competition is preferrrable <for what that comment is worth>


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

how heavy are you? I think the tires would run better at 120 or even 110 unless you're on the track. I run my Pro Race clinchers at 100-105 (I'm pretty light, though).


----------



## colnago 4 me (Feb 11, 2007)

weigh 90 kg<approx 200 lbs>
max tyre pressure 170 but recommended pressure on instruction pamphlet that came with tyre recommends 143 for noraml riding,
the competition recommends 130 lbs .
generally find manufacturers quote low end of pressure scale for general use 
may try 125 see how ride is then work weigh up or down depending on feel


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

What a piece of crap
.
"Perhaps the most interesting feature is the seamless casing. Most tubulars are stitched together opposite the tread, resulting in a lump under the base tape. The GP4000 is not stitched, rather it's built almost like a clincher, with the casing overlapping underneath the tread and vulcanized."
.
How the hell are you supposed to repair them, without a seam to cut and re-sew???
No thanks......I'll stick with Comps.
I've seen them for about $90


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> What a piece of crap
> .
> "Perhaps the most interesting feature is the seamless casing. Most tubulars are stitched together opposite the tread, resulting in a lump under the base tape. The GP4000 is not stitched, rather it's built almost like a clincher, with the casing overlapping underneath the tread and vulcanized."
> .
> ...


Cheaper to manufacture and impossible to repair = more money for Conti!

I also recently tried patching a new Corsa Evo CX. The base tape had been vulcanized/'rubbarized' to the sidewall and was darn near impossible to pull off. It was a discouraging endeavor to say the least. After 30 minutes of wrestling with it, I then proceeded to tear another large hole in the inner tube while trying to pull it away from the inside of the tire. I've seen this before and usually a little care and prodding with a blunt probe works great. But with this tire it was like the inner tube was almost glued to the inside of the casing the entire way around. They must be using a lot of heat to vulcanize the tread onto the casing. That might also be the reason for the new synthetic casing vs. true cotton.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

*probikekit.com has Comps*

55.00 a few weeks ago.

chris 


No thanks......I'll stick with Comps.
I've seen them for about $90


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"I also recently tried patching a new Corsa Evo CX. The base tape had been vulcanized/'rubbarized' to the sidewall and was darn near impossible to pull off."
.
This is very bad news. I'm down to my last CX and last two "real" Sprinter 250's. (made back when they really weighed 250g) I guess that I will have to look to Veloflex.
These GP4000 tires sound like TUFO's.


----------



## bullseyehubrider (Dec 4, 2006)

I just bought a pair of these in the 700x25 size. I'm pumped about getting them glued and using them. I agree the quality looks wonderful. Not sure why some are dismissing them before anyone has actually reviewed this tire. I paid $80 each + shipping for mine. I did wonder about repairability since there appears to be no stiching. Actually the lack of stitching to me looks like an advantage because it appears the tire will fit tighter, lay flatter and roll out smoother with minimal bump at the valve.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Way of the future. I am getting a team deal on Schwalbe Stelvio tubulars, and they seem to be a vulcanized design. I am not sure if they are made by Tufo...I'll check the country of manufacture. 

BTW, I was looking at my EVO-CX and I usually end up with a bit of base tape ripped when taking them off...they are still hand-sewn. Base tape not vulcanized, but the liquid latex coating is there. If it was fully vulcanized, the tube would be melted into the tire and you couldn't have a latex tube.

The Ultremo tubular won't be available in North America this season, and that seems to be a hand-sewn latex tubed tire.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Note that Vittoria is still building tubies they they did last year and the year before. I just repaired a new Corsa EVO CX and had no basetape issues.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Spunout said:


> Way of the future. I am getting a team deal on Schwalbe Stelvio tubulars, and they seem to be a vulcanized design. I am not sure if they are made by Tufo...I'll check the country of manufacture.
> 
> BTW, I was looking at my EVO-CX and I usually end up with a bit of base tape ripped when taking them off...they are still hand-sewn. Base tape not vulcanized, but the liquid latex coating is there. If it was fully vulcanized, the tube would be melted into the tire and you couldn't have a latex tube.
> 
> The Ultremo tubular won't be available in North America this season, and that seems to be a hand-sewn latex tubed tire.


The Stelvio is built to Schwalbe's specs in the Tufo factory.

The Ultremo will be won't be availabe as you said in NA this year. Euro shop might have some soon though...


My Cora CX had some base tpae coming off after I had to re-glue it. A chunck came off and was stuck to the rim. Also other aears were pulling away.
Vittoira USA replaced it. I also had a sidewall rubber basically eaten away after using goo gone to remove some tired up rubber. Again reaplced by them. The base tape no longer has that latex that I heard in the past that you had to scrape off.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*Schwalbes*



Spunout said:


> Way of the future. I am getting a team deal on Schwalbe Stelvio tubulars, and they seem to be a vulcanized design. I am not sure if they are made by Tufo...I'll check the country of manufacture.



It's a reasonable assumption, but Schwalbe actually makes their own Stelvios even though they look and behave very much like Tufos. I finally checked up on it a couple months ago after using them last year. Dead straight, a true 240gm, and very reliable, but higher rolling resistance and harsher feel than a genuine sew up. You can race all week without pumping them up and they'll stay within 5 psi. It's one less thing to do in the morning. Cheaper manufacturing is the reason for the one-piece tire. Awsome tire at the "brother" price but at full MSRP I'd spring for Veloflex or Conti Comps instead. Too bad the Ultremos didn't make it out this year.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Schwalbe: Yes; all of their products I've used are amazingly true and straight. Tires pump up the first time no wobbles. Not like other full-vulcanized versions (Michelins) which always seem to have a joint, or glue-ons like Vittorias.

Brother price...I can buy 4 Stelvios for the price of 2 conti comps.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Forrest Root said:


> Note that Vittoria is still building tubies they they did last year and the year before. I just repaired a new Corsa EVO CX and had no basetape issues.


Does your Corsa's have latex tubes? If so, what is the difference repairing tubulars with a latex tube and one with a butyl tube? I normally ride low end tubulars on the road (Vittoria Rally, Conti Giro, etc.) but I have a set of Vittoria Corsa EVO-CX to ride exclusively on a concrete velodrome. The reason I ask is because my rear tire is losing more than 50psi in two hours. I've never worked on a high end tubular before and was wondering if there was anything different that I should be aware of.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

JaeP said:


> Does your Corsa's have latex tubes? If so, what is the difference repairing tubulars with a latex tube and one with a butyl tube? I normally ride low end tubulars on the road (Vittoria Rally, Conti Giro, etc.) but I have a set of Vittoria Corsa EVO-CX to ride exclusively on a concrete velodrome. The reason I ask is because my rear tire is losing more than 50psi in two hours. I've never worked on a high end tubular before and was wondering if there was anything different that I should be aware of.


Yup. They have latex tubes. When I fix them, I use a bit o' cut up latex tube as a patch and glue it on with mastik. An alternative, easy approach is to put Vittoria PitStop in and immediately ride it for a few miles.


----------



## burkeqc (Sep 25, 2006)

The GP 4000 has a tube, unlike the Tufo, which has a coating. See http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/article/mps/UAN/2266/v/1/sp/. The difference in manuafacturing should make the tire straighter, & without the lump under the valve. No repair means Victoria Pit Stop or trash. Going fast is not cheap.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I just wrote to Ron at Tire Alert and he said he could repair my Vittoria Corsa EVO-CX and replace the latex tube with a buytl one all for the super low price of $22.00. My local LBS doesn't carry Vittoria Pitstop and the cheapest I can find on the 'net is $10.95 (not including shipping and handling).


----------

